# He's Finally Here!



## havajava (May 1, 2008)

We are so please to announce that we are finally owned by a havanese puppy. Here is Scout Sherman, but he just goes by Scout. . .










If you can't see the photos, please visit my blog page where I introduced him. . .
trillium mama blog


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness isn't Scout CUTE!!!! Love him!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome Havajava and Scout! He sure is a cutie patouti!! Looking forwarding to hearing of all his adventures!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

What a doll baby. Welcome to the world, Scout! Great picture, by the way.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your new baby! He's adorable.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats on your little boy. He is a cutie pie!!!! Have fun with him!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Aaaaaaw!!! How cute. Congratulations on finally bringing Scout home! Have fun!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a cutie pie!!!!! Love the pic in your avatar. I checked your blog out, and you can see his itty bitty puppy teeth. Too cute!! 

Major congratulations, my dear. :whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations. What a cutie, more pictures please.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Scout is such an adorable puppy - I can't stand it! Boy are you going to have fun!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations - he is adorable!


----------



## havajava (May 1, 2008)

Thank you everyone-he is such a great puppy. So far, I'm completely sold on this breed!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

havajava, congrats on your adorable puppy boy Scout! Love your avatar.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome....Scout is a doll. I think you will love this site, and we love pictures!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Such a cutie pie! Love your avatar!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

How adorable!!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the face! Too cute.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What an adorable face. Welcome home little Scout.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

awwww... he is so precious! Congrats!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie pie! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Scout is so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! What a cutie!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a doll baby! He's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is a cutie. Welcome to the world of havs and their adorabe antics and to our world, where we obsess about all things havanese.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Very cute! But then I biased towards black and white Havs


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What a dollbaby! Scout looks like he will have no shortage of personality!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Scout is so cute. Have fun with him.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Adorable -- congratulations!!!!


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what an adorable face!*

This photo sure made me smile. I love that little guy! More please...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Scout is a handsome one!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Scout is a cutie. Congratulations!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy,Scout! He is a cutie!


----------

